# Erebuni GTR body kit



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

I was wondering if someone could help me out with a question? I have heard and read about the fitment of this kit... Some people say it's hard to line up others say it isn't.. Can somone who knows from experience let me know if it is hard to put on or line up... And if possible what mods have to be done to make it fit right and where the cheapest place to find the kit is? i have found it on Aerotrends for $725.... Thanks


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

aero trends huh? just remember you get what you pay for.. maybe thats why its so cheep there.. is because it DOES NOT fit.. hmmmm,.... do you have the link i can look at? Travis


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah dude here is the link to the aerotrends page for the 200sx... The only question I have is since it's the Erebuni kit why would it fit diffrent than the one you order from Erebuni? how hard is it to make this fit?

http://www.aerotrends.com/index2.html


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

let me set you straight!
this is the ONE kit that has not needed modification because:
it is polyeurethane and there is no madifications needed like a fiberglass one would. the mold is perfect  i don't see why the kit would be any different from the one off of 888erebuni.com if it is made by erebuni. what pieces come with the one you're looking at? i've seen bumpers, sideskirts, and fender flaires, and also the 23 piece set for a couple hundred more than the 6 piece set. does the one you're looking at have those pieces or is it just bumpers, sideskirts? well, anyways, im sure its of good quality, but i've never heard of the site you saw it on. IMO this is the best kit, easiest fit you'll find for the b-14. :thumbup: it even comes primered (although you'll want to resand and primer it yourself cuz they do it shitty i heard). Get it!!!!

edit: just looked at the site-
Nissan
1995-1999 200SX 2DR EREBUNI Style 285
Full | Fiberglass
well the pics show the gtr kit, and I've NEVER HEARD OF THIS KIT COMING IN FIBERGLASS. EVER. either something weird is going on or....just ignore everything i said above. unless you're planning on shaving your lines, i'd go with the polyeurethane kit found on other sites. it won't require mods, and its only a couple undred more for WAY stronger material.


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

The kit that Aerotrends have is a 6 piece kit... It doesn't have the fender flares... I am not a big fan of them but I think in this case they might be worth it... What do you think? I just busted a deer the other night and I dont want to go to wild since my insurance company will have a shit fit... My insurance is expesive enough already... some people have said that the kit doesn't look right without the flares? My car is red and I am not sure what it will turn out like... But then again I guess it will work for now and if I don't like it I can change it later....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can order individual pieces from the company.


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

I think that the fiberglass thing is just the people that put it on the site dont know wtf is going on... Far as I know it is still the same thing you get off of Erebuni... I will have to call and ask them... But like you said I have never seen it in Fiberglass so it's probably just those dumbasses in sales that don't know what is going on and think body kits are all fiberglass... Do you guys think it will look ok without the flares? can anyone tell me where else I can see this kit besides erebuni, aerotrends and that mexico site?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hmmm, lemme look. (and yes, im gettin the kit w/out fender flaires or door panel extensions. ive seen some 200sx's that look sweet as hell, but haven't yet seen a sentra without the fender-flaires. im sure mine would look just as good. well, the 888erebuni site showed a 200sx without the door panel extensions atleast (still has ff's).








and ummm, heres a site, but the prices can be kind of high sometimes. NOPI: http://www.nopionline.com

and also 888erebuni link: http://www.888erebuni.com/ge/niss200sx95.htm
ummmm, yeah. good kit. my fav


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i think ill get the kit with the fender flairs, only because my rear passenger side fender is rusted to shit and when i fix it its never going to look right. maybe i can cover my soon to be shity body work up!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The Erebuni GT-R skirts on my Sentra took a bit of work to get to fit right.
I'm just going to have them molded in anyway...


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

I have one more question! On the sides skirts seen in the pic, is the piece behind the door on the sides skirts? I have a 200sx, and I was wondering if that piece is on the side skirts or not? Or are they bought seperate?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^yesh, its part of the 200sx version sideskirt i believe.
hey sean....aren't you worried about it cracking when you mold it? i heard that's a no-no. atleast for a daily driver like mine. you might be allright. you shaving bumper lines too?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ive got the front bumper and it fit flawlessly. no matter who you buy this kit from, its the same kit that is made in mexico and is urethane. good luck guys


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks for the info... So in your guys opinion the kit (sides, front and rear) fit great and looks good?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

it WILL fit good. (way better than any fiberglass kit you'll find) and In my opinion it looks awesome. what looks good is your call, but i find this kit to be one of the better looking for our cars. get it!


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I would say it is the best fitting kit for the B14.

Well, my car is a show car, and I want to compete in the wild class.
That means molding and shaving.
I'm a bit concerned about cracking, but that's the name of the game.
The car is not really driven that much anymore (it's a shame, I know)


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

I too would like to compete in the wild class I just seem to never be able to make up my mind.. I love low cars I mean extremely low.... I like the Invader 6 front bumper but dont know what sides or rear go with it... To me the GTR kit is the best looking kit as in sides, rear and front... It just seems to flow well.... But where I live you can't really have anything low... My car is as low as I can take it now and it's just ridiculous to try to drive.. I think the GTR kit will get some looks and not be to wild, plus i can still get in the mild classes


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sean, im really debating on those sideskirts, when i go and get a bodykit (eventually, sigh) im not too sure i like the shape when it kind of curves in, and fitment of the bumpers to me seems like they would stick out without the fender flaires. i really need to just look at some of the kits in person to decide which is best for me. i'll see you at import revolution if you DO go. i really wanna look at your car! (im sort of thinkin erebuni front for sure, because fitment, style (id love the r33 but i need the) and durability. sideskirts undecided, either erebuni, sel's, or maybe even the buddy clubs, and the drift rear bumper. if everything lines up right. then i could shave everything but the front bumper (and sideskirts if i go with the erebuni gtrs.) im sure you looked at all the options. do you know about heights of theose pieces mismatched and how do you think that would look?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry that this is OT....

I was going to go with the Drift rear, but GTP had other plans 

The Buddy Club kit was not out when I did my set up.
I think the skirts might work with the GTR front and Drift rear.

Still not sure if the Sentra will be at IRev or not.


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

Does anybody have or has anybody seen a picture or car without the fender flares? I am thinking about buying this kit but I don't really like the fender flares on it, but I'm not really sure how wierd it would look.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

I think I can help you on that, here is a old pix of my car


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

thanks man, that looks pretty tight


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oOoO the long awaited no ff's version. finally someone post a pic. much appreciation. im set on this kit, and apparently it looks good no matter what pieces you use! sweeet. i wasn't too fond of the flaires (not being molded) either.


----------

